# What kind of spider?



## KevinGG (May 31, 2014)

I live in SoCal. Any ideas ?


----------



## wellington (May 31, 2014)

Very ugly and mean looking. Could it be a wolf spider?


----------



## bouaboua (May 31, 2014)

Did you smack it first?? That is what I will do first.


----------



## AliceVernon (May 31, 2014)

I don't think that's a Wolf Spider..


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2014)

Wolf spider. They eat a lot of bugs that we don't like to have around, and they don't bother anyone or anything else. Smacking it not only hurts the spider, but it also hurts you. Smack enough spiders and your house will be over run with all the bugs they used to eat before you killed them. Then you'll need to spray toxic pesticides to control the other bugs. Then those pesticides at everyone's house runs off in the rain and into the ocean... Vicious cycle. I can understand killing the brown recluse and black widows, as the damage from their bite is severe, but no need to bother the harmless ones.


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2014)

AliceVernon said:


> I don't think that's a Wolf Spider..



There are lots of individual species commonly (erroneously or not) referred to as "wolf spiders". Around here, this is one of them.


----------



## AliceVernon (May 31, 2014)

Tom said:


> There are lots of individual species commonly (erroneously or not) referred to as "wolf spiders". Around here, this is one of them.


Sorry didn't realise.


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2014)

AliceVernon said:


> Sorry didn't realise.



What I'm saying is that YOU might be right. It might be something else, but many people call all sorts of spiders that look similar to these "wolf spiders". I suspect sometimes they are right and sometimes they are not. I was taught by my parents, friends and family that this one is a type of "wolf" spider, but that is like calling Blatta orientalis a "water bug". It could be a commonly held misconception, and I might be one of those common people holding on to it.


----------



## KevinGG (May 31, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've been getting spider bites lately so I placed him outside. I'm sure he'll find his way back in but I don't like killing them!


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2014)

KevinGG said:


> Thanks guys. I've been getting spider bites lately so I placed him outside. I'm sure he'll find his way back in but I don't like killing them!



Well if your policy is to put them back outside, let me guess that you don't have a big roach or cricket problem around your house, do you?


----------



## bouaboua (May 31, 2014)

Tom said:


> Wolf spider. They eat a lot of bugs that we don't like to have around, and they don't bother anyone or anything else. Smacking it not only hurts the spider, but it also hurts you. Smack enough spiders and your house will be over run with all the bugs they used to eat before you killed them. Then you'll need to spray toxic pesticides to control the other bugs. Then those pesticides at everyone's house runs off in the rain and into the ocean... Vicious cycle. I can understand killing the brown recluse and black widows, as the damage from their bite is severe, but no need to bother the harmless ones.


Thank you Tom for the educational read. 

I just don't like them around in general. Sorry.


----------



## KevinGG (May 31, 2014)

Tom said:


> Well if your policy is to put them back outside, let me guess that you don't have a big roach or cricket problem around your house, do you?



No, I haven't run into that problem thankfully


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2014)

KevinGG said:


> No, I haven't run into that problem thankfully



Methinks that is no coincidence...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2014)

I love those little guys! They're my very favorite spider. I've always called them jumping spiders. I think its probably a good thing that my eyesight is poorly because I'm thinking they have a very ugly face. But I LOVE them!!!


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2014)

Yvonne, I LOVE the jumping spiders too! I've spent hours watching them hunt.

The one in the pic is different than the ones I call jumping spiders.


----------



## CourtneyG (May 31, 2014)

We have a lot of Daring Jumping Spiders here where I live, always find them in the goat troughs. I love the face on jumping spiders, think they are so cute.


----------



## mike taylor (May 31, 2014)

Sorry but I'd smash it . I hate bugs I dont discriminate.


----------



## maryalmeida81 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yikes !!! I would be sick looking at that , but in my house I wouldn't be able to sleep lol !! Take it far far away then let it go I'll hold anything but a spider, ughh Nooo thanks!!! Yuk  


Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't know what it is about wolf spiders, but I hate them.. I hate them more than sun spiders, and those are some mean, aggressive, nasty little creatures. I have no problems with any other spider, except black widows and brown recluses mostly because the are venomous. Wold spiders just creep me the heck out... I have not seen many around my house, not like out at my parents place.


----------



## domalle (Sep 22, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Sorry but I'd smash it . I hate bugs I dont discriminate.



Sorry Mike, technicality - spiders aren't bugs they're Arachnids. Eight legs not six.


----------



## ascott (Sep 23, 2014)

http://bugguide.net/images/cache/JZ...ZYLULZZPLLZ9LLZOLZZELZZ2LKRTZ0RHHSRPLIROZ.jpg

http://www.wildherps.com/travels/deserts1999/tarantula.jpg

Which one is more like the one you have there?


----------

